# Just to introduce myself



## Uk2 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi all just to introduce myself and maybe get some tips to fulfill my life long dream of one day competeing in bodybuilding, or maybe im just not going to accept it may never happen. 


Im 36 5.7" and currently weigh around 200 pound with 25% bf

I have had a long time out of training due to a back injury, and another that hinders my left shoulder progress. I have seen specialists for both parts, the back is supposed to be a compressed spine or something of that nature, and ive been told that the shoulder pain comes from a torn bicep, how the second can be true is news to me as i still do curls, and have done for a long time now. Most days i wake up stiff as a board, but gently moveing around helps loosen up for the day.

I have been messing about with weights on and off for as long as i can remember now, its the only sport that i have ever done and thought , this is for me. I love the thought of being able to get in top condition and then maybe one day actualy getting a reward for my effort and my kids will be proud of their dad, as well as the rest of my family will be...

Right now i aint going to go on and on with the self pitty, but this is a task i have to fulfil or i will die trying  .

Nice to meet you all, and may you all grow bigger than your wildest dreams!!!
Uk2 / Andy.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

Uk2 welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2004)

UK2, Welcome and NEVER give up!!! You picked the BEST place to be!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome...start to work on your diet ASAP to shed some lbs and your back will feel a lot better.  good luck !


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome and best of luck.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome UK2! Best of luck and good for you for doing this for yourself and your kids!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 24, 2004)

This is the longest newbie thread Ive ever seen.


----------



## Uk2 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanx very much


----------

